# Solved: Need help with WordPress - Can't see images or backgrounds?



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

I've just installed WordPress, but I'm finding a few problems.

When I was installing, I couldn't see the Word Press logo which I thought was a bit weird but installed anyway.
When my blog was installed I couldn't see any backgrounds on the default theme.
I tried installing a new theme (http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/inanis-glass) but then it looked nothing like it should have:










Please can somebody help me!

Thanks,

Ethanw


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

URL to your site?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

And you installed WordPress on what Operating System and what Web Server?


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Operating system: Linux
Sever name: Stoli
MySQL Version: 5.0.89-community
PHP Version: 5.2.12
Apache version: 2.2.14
Hosting: X10Hosting Free

I will not provide my blog's URL for security reasons.


Thanks,

Ethanw


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

In that case we can't look at it and tell you what's wrong.

What is the difference posting the url here? Surely you want people to visit your site? Otherwise why have it?

Suggest you mark this as solved as without the url IMHO you won't get any further help.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Here is something you can do. Right-click on one of the placeholders where an image should appear and click "Open image in new tab". Chrome will open a new tab with the URL of the image and it will display any errors in loading the image in the body of the tab.

If you get a "file not found" kind of message, the URL of the image should be contained in the message so you can see where the browser is looking for the image. Based on that, you should be able to possibly determine what's wrong and make the appropriate corrections.

Good luck!

Peace...


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. I have done what you said and opened the image in a new an in google chrome, and it came up with the ? image. I tried downloading the image via FTP to my hard drive(yes, the image did exist on the server), yet nothing could recongnize the image. Windows Image Viewer displayed a message saying the image might be corrupt.

Has anybody got any advice on what action to take?

Thanks,

Ethanw


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ethanw said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I have done what you said and opened the image in a new an in google chrome, and it came up with the ? image. I tried downloading the image via FTP to my hard drive(yes, the image did exist on the server), yet nothing could recongnize the image. Windows Image Viewer displayed a message saying the image might be corrupt.
> 
> Has anybody got any advice on what action to take?
> 
> ...


Ok, so when you opened the image in a new tab, you got a question mark instead of the actual image or any kind of error/warning message?

It sounds like the image file is possibly corrupt. It could be the file extension is incorrect (it has a .jpg extension when it's actually a PNG file, for example) or the image file _itself_ is corrupt and will need to be recreated. You won't post a link to your blog but could you attach the image you tested to this thread so we could take a look at it and see what's up with the image? Once we know what's up with one of the images, we can advise you on how to deal with the others (since the issue will probably be the same).

Also, does the "images not loading" problem happen in other browsers?

Peace...


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

I find Firefox works better than Chrome for testing assets.


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

I have downloaded the image and uploaded it to MegaFileUpload. I have tried opening the image in Firefox in a new tab, but it says:

The image "http://****************/blog/wp-content/themes/inanis-glass/images/blogicon.png" cannot be displayed, because it contains errors.

Link to an image: http://www.megafileupload.com/en/file/203886/blogicon-png.html

What I find weird is that this image error is applying to nearly every image and background?

Thanks,

Ethanw


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the link to the image. The image file appears to be corrupt. I couldn't get it to open with any graphics tool and when I opened it in a word processor, I could see it's some kind of PNG image but I couldn't tell much more than that.

So, I tried using the "convert" program in ImageMagick to convert it to a JPEG and got an "Invalid PNG header" error:



> [email protected]:~/Desktop$ convert blogicon.png blogicon.jpg
> convert: Improper image header `blogicon.png' @ png.c/ReadPNGImage/2860.
> convert: missing an image filename `blogicon.jpg' @ convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/2775.
> [email protected]:~/Desktop$


So, I tried using "pngcrush" to see if it could read it, and it gave this error:


> [email protected]:~/Desktop$ pngcrush blogicon.png blogicon-tdk.png
> 
> | pngcrush 1.6.19
> | Copyright (C) 1998-2002,2006-2009 Glenn Randers-Pehrson
> ...


So, the file got corrupted when you uploaded it to MegaFileUpload or it was already corrupted on your system.

Question: when you uploaded the images to the web server, did you upload them in *binary* mode?

I presume you downloaded the blog theme to your system, unpacked it, customized it, then uploaded it to your server. If you didn't do this, how did you get the theme transfered to the server for use in WordPress?

Peace...


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Of course! I was uploading a CGI script in ASCII mode using FileZilla only weeks ago and used the same software to transfer the WordPress - I forgot to take it off ASCII mode!

I did unpack it and transfer the files - I'll try re-transferring WordPress (delete it from my server and MySQL server) tomorrow in the default mode.

Thanks for all your help, and sorry if I caused any trouble.

Thanks again,

Ethanw


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ethanw said:


> Of course! I was uploading a CGI script in ASCII mode using FileZilla only weeks ago and used the same software to transfer the WordPress - I forgot to take it off ASCII mode!
> 
> I did unpack it and transfer the files - I'll try re-transferring WordPress (delete it from my server and MySQL server) tomorrow in the default mode.
> 
> Thanks for all your help, and sorry if I caused any trouble.


Let us know how it goes. I downloaded the Wordpress theme and looked at the "blogicon.png" file and it displayed just fine.

Good luck!

Peace...


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

07:26 Recreated the MySQL database

07:30 I'm deleting the files now - I will keep this posted updated with any more news.

07:42 Transferring the main WordPress files to my server (unpacked).

(times GMT+0)


----------



## Ethanw (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you so much!!!

It is now working perfectly, and I'm about to type up my first blog entry!

Thanks alot!!!!!

Ethanw


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! :up:

Peace...


----------

